# 7 week old puppy help



## WynWins (Oct 24, 2017)

So I adopted a puppy a week ago and while the adoption agency said he was 8 weeks, it turns out after taking him to my vet he's more like 6. My Siberian Husky I currently have was also 6 weeks when we got her (she came from a negligent breeder). I thought it would turn out roughly the same. I was wrong.
This little guy challenges me on everything. If he doesn't get his way he will either whine until his lungs fall out or he'll bark back at me. Can someone tell/direct me on how to start handling this before he gets older and it becomes a problem? My husky never once did any of this even being known to be vocal dogs, but this is my first time with the breed so perhaps they're just different.
He does follow me everywhere as his "person" and sleeps at my feet if he plops down for a nap during the day sometimes. Other times he's a bit standoff-ish and will sleep in some corner or some other distant place in the house. I want to make sure I can give him the best life possible.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

It?s the breed....does he sleep in a crate? Do you train with him?

He is 7 weeks so you?ve had him for what...a week? Give it some time and be consistent.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Definitely give him some time to learn the routine and bond, play with him, walk with him (in your yard since he's so young), and encourage the behavior you want with treats and praise. I get a little concerned when I hear you say he's challenging you, not because of him, but because puppies at this age have a VERY short attention span, so you should just distract him. Lead him to do what you want, keep it fun, be animated. He's way too new in your home and way too young for any kind of correction, so just lead him to do what you want him to do, and make it his idea >


----------



## WynWins (Oct 24, 2017)

I guess I'm just a little caught off guard since I apparently got VERY lucky with my husky. The only thing she ever struggled with was potty training but everything else was basically one and done. She doesn't even bark/howl like most do. Though since we've gotten the little guy she's actually started to be a bit vocal.

I also had no idea that shepherds are vocal. I've only really been around 3 and all of them are extremely calm. 

By challenging me I meant that if I tell him not to do something (he's just starting to learn the word no) he'll "talk back" by barking at me.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

My currently 17 week old came home at 6 weeks...how this breeder places his working dogs..i know..BUT it has worked out great, so far. At his recommendations he was had fed all his meals. The first week it was just me sitting with him feeding. Then I started shaping behaviors I wanted for his food. And he still prefers to work for his food rather than eat out of a bowl. He was crated when I wasn't right with him ( keeping him and my super reactive 4 year old Dutch from physical meeting not through a gate until we can have the together on lead, walking or in the living room, and none off lead until his little shark canines are gone). Super easy to house break, loves to learn and super bonded to us. Hand feeding, my first time doing this, starts the dog realizing all food comes through me. Strangers he has met are not allowed to give treats, and he is super social. Unlike my Dutch. That is another reason they are not together. I want him to learn from me, not her.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

WynWins said:


> By challenging me I meant that if I tell him not to do something (he's just starting to learn the word no) he'll "talk back" by barking at me.


That is exactly what I thought you meant...but again, IMHO you should lead him, not tell him no. The problem is that you two are still trying to figure each other out...he's reacting that way because he doesn't understand what you do want. At this point you are better off managing the environment so that you don't need to tell him no, just redirect his attention and praise and treat the behaviors you want to see. Once you've bonded a bit more and established yourself as the leader, and he knows what behaviors earn him treats, then you can begin to gently correct him. But he's got to know what the desired behavior is first!


----------



## WynWins (Oct 24, 2017)

I guess that does make sense. Also any idea on how to redirect the constant whining over EVERYTHING? I've taken him to the vet and everything that could possibly be wrong with him has been ruled out. He just whines about any and everything.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

So this probably isn't a universal truth for puppies that come home before 8 weeks and may be completely unrelated to when we brought home my parents last shepherd, but she whined a lot too and is 7 now, and still is a whiner. She's also very needy - which I've heard can happen to GSD's brought home early. Hopefully you can nip it early!


----------

